# Behind the back shrugs?



## Karlito (Apr 15, 2003)

Was reading something about "behind the back" shrugs with dumbells?  What exactly is this....just holding the dumbells behind the buttocks and shrugging?  Is there a difference?

I've also read that circle shrugs can do damage.  True?


----------



## tjwes (Apr 15, 2003)

Try behind the back shrugs on a Smith machine ,almost like a behind the back upright row.I`ve never tried them with dumbells,it seems to me this might be a bit awkward. Never roll your shoulders in a shrug,it is dangerous and does absoulutely nothing to enhance trap development.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2003)

Personally, given the anatomy of our bodies I don't think this movement is safe nor is it necessary AND you won't be able to move as much weight either.  In some sitauations I say "don't try to be fancy...stick to the basics to make good gains."

I would avoid this movement entirely...BUT just my 2 cents!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

This was actually made popular by Lee Haney and is done on the Smith Machine...it does not compromise the shoulder joint to the degree of behind the neck presses and pulldowns, but caution is still advised...it is an excellent movement! 

DP


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 17, 2003)

Try them, if they bother your shoulders then don't do them.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 18, 2003)

DP...do you like these?  I guess the Smith Machine would make it a bit easier..less stress...and improve the ability to use more weight safely!


----------

